# Efteling Fun Park, campsites nearby?



## ritaz1964 (Sep 29, 2009)

We are going to visit the Efteling Park on our trip but cant work out where to park the motorhome. Saw a nice site biut wont take vans over 7.5 metres long. OUr hire motorhome is longer than that.

Suggestions please..... :rainbowafro:


----------



## Motorhomewales (Feb 24, 2009)

Is the park open over Christmas/New Year?


----------



## ritaz1964 (Sep 29, 2009)

look at their website it tells you evything except prices for the fantasy rooms.....


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

MY GOD...........is de Efteling still open????? 8O 8O 8O 

I thought that would have shut down years ago...

I remember visiting there in the early '70's when just a nipper - it was looking a bit tired then!!!

Remember going to the Phillips Exhibition in Eindhoven also - but that HAS closed (was in a huge flying saucer shaped building) - it is now a conference centre...

Enjoy your trip  #
Carl


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

ritaz1964 said:


> We are going to visit the Efteling Park on our trip but cant work out where to park the motorhome. Saw a nice site biut wont take vans over 7.5 metres long. OUr hire motorhome is longer than that.
> 
> Suggestions please..... :rainbowafro:


Unless things have changed De'Efftling has its own campsite

Had loads of fun there


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

I dont think one is on the park anymore - however try this....

_Camping Duinlust is situated within walking distance of the Efteling, in the magnificent nature area of the Loonse en Drunense Duinen, a unique landscape combination of small lakes, woods and dunes. Duinlust is a family camp site with full amenities, including a sauna, a (paddling) pool and a bar serving food. Children have a great time at this camp site, largely thanks to crazy ambassador Aartje Twinkel.

Camping Duinlust also offers attractive Efteling package deals. More detailed information on this is available on their website._

Duinlaan 1

5171 RN Kaatsheuvel

+31(0)416-272775

[email protected]

www.duinlust.nl

regards
Carl


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

Carl_n_Flo said:


> I
> Carl


Were you BAOR in the 70's

Mrs Wups taught in Kent I was a blue job in Bruggen

Wups


----------



## ritaz1964 (Sep 29, 2009)

thank you for the link..... I will investigate it more now that my husband has got off the puter!

The website shows that Efteling is MASSIVE with heaps of rides and loads of fun... Andre Rieu did a huge concert there, I saw it on the TV..... it certainly dosnt look old and tired.....

The hotel offers fantasy themed rooms for kiddies, Cinderella, Sleeping Beauty etc... when my kids saw the site, all my eldest could say was..."me like... me like...me like", in a zombie trance! LOL. May sacrifice one night in the motor home to have fun in a fantasy kiddies room.... what a blast, cant wait! (if I could only find a way to get prices on their rooms, site is hard to navigate ...

Cheers,Rita


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Wupert said:


> Carl_n_Flo said:
> 
> 
> > I
> ...


Me? BAOR? No no no - not old enough then..... Just family holidays in the motorhome took us to Holland (and most other places in Europe in the '70's.....

It seemed sometimes that we were being escorted by the BAOR as we very often got caught up in convoys on the autobahns....

Did visit Bruggen in '76, Wildenrath in '77 and Gatow in '79 on ATC summer camps though........... Good days!!!!!

As to De'Efteling - checked out the website and it is very much alive and kicking!!!! Good to see........
regards
Carl


----------



## ritaz1964 (Sep 29, 2009)

Love this picture of a unique drinking situation... the dutch think of it all eh? Tom saw this from the campsite you recommended and said *SOLD!!!*


----------

